# RPC server is unavailable on start-up



## Tigermonkey (May 12, 2012)

I am a beginner and know very little so please take this into consideration.
I am using Windows 7.
When I start up my computer and type in my User name I get the message that RPC server is unavailable. I really dont have a clue what RPC is, why I'm suddenly getting this message when i have done nothing differently and how I go about sorting it. Can anyone help! Please!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you having any other problem (that may be caused by the "RPC server is unavailable")?

This is a new one for me, but let's check the following ...

Click on the Start Orb and type "Serv" (without the quotes). Click on Services at or near the top of the resulting search list. Find the RPC Endpoint Mapper (see attachment). If the Startup Type is not Automatic, double click on the entry and change it to Automatic. If the Startup Type is Automatic but the Status is not Started try to start it. If you get an error message tell us exactly what it says.


----------



## Tigermonkey (May 12, 2012)

Terrynet, thank you for your reply. I maybe being dumb but I cant get passed the Sign in page to get to the start orb. Is there an alternative way of getting to it? 

Any other problem? I recently purchased a nes Dell charger as my computer say plugged in but not charging. The new charger sapped me to 64% charged but was still showing as uncharging. Since then it went down to 14%. I read online that I should try strarting up without the battery in and then put in the battery. Did this and now cant get passed sign in with out the message RPC server unavailable. Very much appreciate your help and support. Please advise accordingly. Thank you!


----------



## Tigermonkey (May 12, 2012)

p.s I am using a friends pc to communicate this to you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am sorry. I misunderstood you, or maybe I jumped to an assumption. Thought that you were able to login. Since you can't, my post was pretty useless. 

Since you bought a charger the computer must be out of warranty, right?

Don't really know how to proceed with this. You seem to be having some kind of trouble with the charging circuit, power supply and/or battery. And that kind of problem could have messed up something else. And, I don't know how that RPC error is related to an inability to login.

Do you get the exact same bad results with the battery only, with the AC (plugged in) only, and with both battery and AC?

When you first turn on (or restart) the machine tap the F8 key until you get the Windows boot menu. (If you get the login screen you missed it and have to try again.) In that menu try *Safe Mode* to see if you can login, or get the same or different error.

If your BIOS (Setup) has diagnostics for memory or hard drive try running those diagnostics. You should have some documentation on how to do so, and/or as soon as you turn the machine on something should flash on the screen about what key to tap--ESC or F12 or whatever.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Tigermonkey said:


> I am a beginner and know very little so please take this into consideration.
> I am using Windows 7.
> When I start up my computer and type in my User name I get the message that RPC server is unavailable. I really dont have a clue what RPC is, why I'm suddenly getting this message when i have done nothing differently and how I go about sorting it. Can anyone help! Please!


Hi friend, 
First of all I want you know that this is not a big problem, All files and directories are remain so don't get panic.This error is refer to registry.
When you want to Log in, Registry load it's key and services but fails to load RPC Service, So you have to access to registry some how.The easiest way is to *restart your computer*, *Press F8 and* then select *"Last Known Good Configuration*" . It will copy healthy registry that has saved a few days before on your computer to current registry file.
If you didn't succeed please post here for alternative solutions.


----------



## MontyGB (May 28, 2012)

Hi all the suggestions have failed. Have even tried to tweak the registry as suggested here but still no good
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-7-stand/734dc03b-a795-4f08-aa32-84cf12b5e6be

Unless anyone has any ideas looks like a scrub down


----------



## Bit Hacker (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm using Windows 7. AVG internet security and Spybot-SD. I get this error 'The RPC server is unavailable' when I try to open a song from Windows Explorer. Winamp won't start but shows this message instead. If I try to open Winamp individually, it won't open either. Nothing. Any help? I just started receiving this message a couple of hours ago. :/

RPC Error: http://screencast.com/t/BVlHGvKY

Services Status: http://screencast.com/t/lHrAJQ7QXqlR


----------

